
Do Not Reply - pius
http://www.donotreply.com/
======
daniel-cussen
Bank of America, the TSA, electronic payment companies, and National Security
all have had sensitive information bounced onto this site. The epic fail of
all epic fails.

The guy (Chet) gives the money he gets for taking things down to a dog pound.
Nice guy. He gets a lot of threats from lawyers, but it looks like no big
deal, as all the suits he gets are identical. He probably knows the rules
better than the lawyers that threaten him. He could have made billions by
extorting incompetent companies in a formal manner, say, settling out of court
for a breach of security, or something. I'm not sure this is possible, but it
might be.

Also, this means that startups can even beat big corps when it comes to
security and privacy.

------
girk
I talked about this with my boss last night over drinks, and we both got a
good laugh out of it. It's hard to believe that any person (particularly a
programmer) would set a reply-to address to a real domain other than their
own. I understand not wanting bounced emails, but c'mon guys. They have to
realize that somebody DOES actually own that domain and that they WILL receive
their bounced email. Shame on the companies like Bank of America and other
companies who deal with sensitive and/or confidential information.

mS

------
ctingom
Weird.

~~~
sant0sk1
Genius.

------
xlnt
Interesting. I guess it's kinda too late but it'd probably be a good idea if
no one could own donotreply.com, like with <http://example.com/>

~~~
phaedrus
Well yes the programmers should have _used_ example.com instead of
donotreply.com!

